# Rich County Sage Grouse



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I spent the day in Rich County looking for a few Sage Chickins for myself and my 14 year old brother to hunt on Sat, but to no avail. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Jake


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------

